# Quasar Glow Pen?



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 14, 2004)

I have one of these:

http://www.quasarpen.com/quasarStore/Catalog?item_code=qp2gr&type=qp2

Got it at Academy for $4.99. It works decently as a Pen (could use a better refill - but refill is a funky size). But it works great as a green glowing light!

Anyone else have one or anything similar?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 14, 2004)

This pen looks very similar (identical, from the photograph anyway) to the blue LED pen I got from ETG Technology. The units I have have a cussioned grip. You click the top once to extend the pen tip, another time to retract it, again to extend the tip and turn the LED on, and again to retract the tip and turn the LED back off. Lather, rinse, repeat.

The LED is T1 (3mm), and has a dominant wavelength (where you might point to on a color chart) of 470nm.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 14, 2004)

Yep. Soft grip (through which the LED shines) and one cycle LED on, the next cycle LED off.

I saw them at Walgreens as well, at a dollar more!

Mine's green. I kind of have a thing for green.


----------

